# Belly Rub Heaven



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Pickle received her first ever belly rub and her face said it all - Hedgie Heaven! I so wish I had a 3rd arm to take a pic of that. She'd balled up so I just held her in both hands and waited for her to come out of her pokey sleeping bag (I think it looks just like a sleeping bag!) Little by little she exposed her belly and i just started rubbing circles with my thumb. She slowly relaxed to the point where her legs were sticking out and her chin drooped on her chest. So so so sweet. After a little while I lay her on my chest on her side and rubbed her belly and little front paw. After 3 weeks of prickles and huffy puffy, this was a little slice of heaven for me too


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

That is a sweet story!! I am hoping to get to that point with Link.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwwe! Sounds so cute & sweet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

JEALOUS!

Three hedgies and none of them want much to do with belly rubs they'd rather explore or in Celeste's case get away from


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay! Good to know Norman isn't the only nut who forgoes all self-preservation instincts and exposes his tummy for a rub! :lol:


----------

